# AudioBahn awt10x 4000 watt 10 in sub



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Considering buyin one...got a 1200 watt 1/2 ohm stable MA audio amp, would this push it at all, the speaker 1/2 ohm to 2 ohm...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Nobody heard nothin about this speaker?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

audiobahn 10
Heres an ad on ebay...any help?


----------



## sled (Apr 6, 2004)

first off, it isnt a 4000 watt sub, thats just peak power, never go by peak power ratings on anything. its 2000 watts rms. second..its only 210$ this is not a good quality subwoofer, if a subwoofer could handle a true 2000 watts rms then it would be waaaay more than 200$. audiobahn is known for producing crap. there are much better 10's out there for 200$ also that sub is DVC 1 ohm so youd need either a .5 ohm or 2 ohm stable amp - which it sounds like you have, but what are the RMS ratings of the amp at 2 ohms?


bottom line....dont buy this sub in my opinion


some people call audiobahn products door stops. ha


----------



## NDMstang65 (Oct 17, 2004)

4kw on a 3" 4 layer round wire coil? i'm thinking no.


----------



## NDMstang65 (Oct 17, 2004)

much less 2kw


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I was fixin to buy it...


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't listen to these haters who have never owned an audiobahn subwoofer.
Look, here's the bottom line: These subs will pound the hell out of your car if you have the amp to push them. Audiobahn makes subs that have monster SPL. They're not known for SQ, but I got a pair that are much cheaper than the ones your looking at and they sound fine. Even those who are fixed against Audiobahn will admit that their aluminum series sound good.
You want a loud, LOUD sub? You've found it. Does run actually 2000rms? Maybe not, but Audiobahn is a respectable company, and their not known for overrating their equipment.
$240 for this sub is a good deal, NOT too good to be true. If you get this sub, and get the right setup for it, I promise it will reset your heartbeat to whichever rap song you desire.

P.S. I'm sure ibeander is going to get on here soon enough and refute what I just said (he hates audiobahn), telling you all about how its made by little children in China so its shitty and the only good subs in the world are American made ones that aren't covered in chrome. What's the crime in looking cool?
Like I said, you won't be dissapointed; if you are, sell it to me.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Hmmm....


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

My only question would be if you need such a powerful sub for a (sounds like) peak(?) 1200W amp.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

listen to what drgstrsmb is talkin about,i agree. i had audiobahn before and it pounded the hell out of my trunk.here's what i had 3-15''aw1571q ,black jbl1200.1 with sealed box in tha truck and it sounded great.i say audiobahn i had produced a spl sound more than sq.i had it in a 84 buick lesabre 2 door.what i'm sayin go for it and don't let anybody tell you what to get because your money is paying for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Dec 1 2004, 10:35 PM
> *My only question would be if you need such a powerful sub for a (sounds like) peak(?) 1200W amp.
> [snapback]2467021[/snapback]​*


Well thats what I'm askin...the amp is 1200 wts at 1/2 ohm which is what the speaker would be run at...


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Audiobahn is shit!!!

The low end Audiobahns have VERY high failure rates, Sounds like a wet turd in any enclsoure you drop them in, and the power handling is always over rated. . 

High End Audiobahn subs are bricks to move. .. still sound like wet farts, and dont get as loud as most Decent quality subs out there. 

Audiobahns are nothing more then cosmetically sound paper weights or door stops. The aluminum's can sound nice, but they are still over rated in power. I buckled a cone of one of them peices of shits off 600 watts in a 2.0 cu^ft sealed enclosure. 

Just save your money and get a real sub like DD, MMATS, RE, Adire etc. . youll love yourself for it in the end.


----------



## NDMstang65 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ok...whatever - Try it, give it a bunch of dirty ass power and see if you fry the coil 

I'll put money on the fact that you cannot put a true 2kw to that coil and it last longer then 5 mins 

Nothing wrong with Chinese parts, Many of them make very good stuff...it's just the problem that companies over rate them with astronomical power ratings etc.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Dec 2 2004, 10:56 AM
> *Audiobahn is shit!!!
> [snapback]2467960[/snapback]​*


Well said! The other stuff was good too... LOL


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Dec 1 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Don't listen to these haters who have never owned an audiobahn subwoofer.
> 
> You want a loud, LOUD sub? You've found it. Does run actually 2000rms? Maybe not, but Audiobahn is a respectable company, and their not known for overrating their equipment.
> ...


ok, since i owned audiobahn subs, i can comment....lol
first off, for 240 bux, you can get a idmax 10" woofer, which is 3x the woofer of that audiobahn, audiobahn is far from loud, if it was THAT loud, why isn't it winning db comps world wide?
my guess is your still in high school, and haven't heard many subs in the parking lot, get out more, listen to better stuff, of course audiobahn is gonna sound awsome when comparing it to sony or roadgear....lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NDMstang65_@Dec 2 2004, 12:21 PM
> *Ok...whatever - Try it, give it a bunch of dirty ass power and see if you fry the coil
> 
> I'll put money on the fact that you cannot put a true 2kw to that coil and it last longer then 5 mins
> ...


but dude, its an audiobahn, get an audiobahn 2k watt rms amp and it'll take those 2k watts rms....lol


----------



## ReaLnez604 (Jan 29, 2005)

Look for a JL W7 10 if u want good bass out of a 10


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReaLnez604_@Mar 3 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Look for a JL W7 10 if u want good bass out of a 10
> [snapback]2804880[/snapback]​*


Or you can spend a fraction of the W-7 cost and get a better sub...  


BTW, this thread is over 3 months old...


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Dec 1 2004, 09:19 PM
> *Don't listen to these haters who have never owned an audiobahn subwoofer.
> Look, here's the bottom line: These subs will pound the hell out of your car if you have the amp to push them. Audiobahn makes subs that have monster SPL. They're not known for SQ, but I got a pair that are much cheaper than the ones your looking at and they sound fine. Even those who are fixed against Audiobahn will admit that their aluminum series sound good.
> You want a loud, LOUD sub? You've found it. Does run actually 2000rms? Maybe not, but Audiobahn is a respectable company, and their not known for overrating their equipment.
> ...


What other brands of audio equipment have you owned besides audiobahn?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReaLnez604_@Mar 3 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Look for a JL W7 10 if u want good bass out of a 10
> [snapback]2804880[/snapback]​*


if your gonna spend that kinda money, go for a dd 9510e.


----------



## audio god (Aug 31, 2009)

ok first i have owned one of these and i can say that they are an awsome sub when they first came out in 2000. Audiobahn did win comps with these sub till the sub was banned due to the fact it is 11" .. I have installed about 25 of them and onaly 1 came back blown up and the guy had to ride around for 4 hrs and had it turned all the way up. he was the onaly guy that insisted on putting it in a sealed box so. hear are some fun facts about the sub it is a dule 2ohm voice coil and can onaly handle 1000 watts rms and is 2000 peak not 4000 sorry . audiobahn sold the desing to eclipse and they put it into production and gess what when they went to comp with it they got kicked out as whell due to its an 11" sub . it will kick the ass out of most subs kicking around in a spl but there is a few that will walk all over it .. I run mine in a bmw 750il and i use it for sound q comps witch it just winns every time . I would say its worth the money and you will not be dissapointed if you were looking to do sq.... but if you want to win spl this is not the sub 4 u . The reasons i use it in sq is as follows . 1 the cone is 6" with an 3" voice coil with 4" of linner movement so it can move very fast and stop very fast it has awsome transit times witch is what you want in sq the cone needs to start and stop as fast as possable . Realy it all boils down to what you are looking to do if you put the sub in a small to med slot ported box and hook it up to a high curent amp at 1000 watts rms it will distroy 2 fosgate t1's or jl anything


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by audio god_@Aug 31 2009, 10:38 AM~14933669
> *ok first i have owned one of these and i can say that they are an awsome sub when they first came out in 2000. Audiobahn did win comps with these sub till the sub was banned due to the fact it is 11" .. I have installed about 25 of them and onaly 1 came back blown up and the guy had to ride around for 4 hrs and had it turned all the way up. he was the onaly guy that insisted on putting it in a sealed box so. hear are some fun facts about the sub it is a dule 2ohm voice coil and can onaly handle 1000 watts rms and is 2000 peak not 4000 sorry . audiobahn sold the desing to eclipse and they put it into production and gess what when they went to comp with it they got kicked out as whell due to its an 11" sub . it will kick the ass out of most subs kicking around in a spl but there is a few that will walk all over it .. I run mine in a bmw 750il and i use it for sound q comps witch it just winns every time . I would say its worth the money and you will not be dissapointed if you were looking to do sq.... but if you want to win spl this is not the sub 4 u . The reasons i use it in sq is as follows . 1 the cone is 6" with an 3" voice coil with 4" of linner movement so it can move very fast and stop very fast it has awsome transit times witch is what you want in sq the cone needs to start and stop as fast as possable . Realy it all boils down to what you are looking to do if you put the sub in a small to med slot ported box and hook it up to a high curent amp at 1000 watts rms it will distroy 2 fosgate t1's or jl anything
> *


Holy bump of a 5 year old topic for your FIRST post!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14933820
> *Holy bump of a 5 year old topic for your FIRST post!
> *


fooking hell!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Think that's gotta be a record for a FIRST post.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

AUDIOBANNED!











:dunno:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Sep 2 2009, 04:00 AM~14952691
> *AUDIOBANNED!
> :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------

